# Help me find a quartz pilot watch!



## Mr_Newbie_LP

Hi everyone, I'm new to these forums. The search for a watch made me stumble across this site and I was astounded by the wealth of information I found here. I still haven't been able to solve my problem.

I'm a pilot. I need a watch. Not surprisingly I'm looking for a pilot style watch. I have looked at many watches and the easiest to read and most attractive to me are the ones based upon the traditional design of the pilots of the second world war. But most of these are mechanical/automatic and very expensive. I'd prefer a reliable quartz equivalent.

To make this post easier I'll post my criteria in a list format...

- Quartz (preferably swiss quartz)
- Flieger style look (IWC pilot style crown or similar)
- Black face (white numbers and markings)
- Luminous Markings (preferably luminous minutes as well)
- Less than US$400
- No fancy stuff (eg. no chronograph, date is ok but not necessary)

It's surprisingly difficult to find an attractive and reliable quartz watch with a simple face and clear markings for easy readability.

If anyone could suggest some models and brands to me that would be appreciated. Links would help too. :thanks


----------



## tribe125

CWC?

http://www.silvermans.co.uk/CWC/watches_service.htm


----------



## tallguy

If you are only limiting yourself to quartz based on price, there are a few great auto pilots being offered for not much more than you want to spend. Stowa, Archimede, and especially Laco sell their watches directly through the internet and might be worth taking a look at! Also Steinhardt/Deboufre or whatever their new name is may be worth a look as well.....remember, half the fun is in the hunt! Don't settle for less than what you want or you'll just be back out there looking again!o| Doesn't hurt to keep an eye on the sales forums as well. Oh, and last but not least, take a look at the bill yao's offerings at mkiiwatches.com....or you might find something affordable at westcoastime.com.


----------



## whifferdill

Revue Thommen Quartz 'Classic Airspeed' watch

A pilot's watch with authentic aviation connections since Revue make a lot of Aircraft clocks.


----------



## Strela

*I would for go the quartz and get a Yao*

A bit more $$$ but a very nice watch in a classic style. You can get it with out a date, as well as having many different hand/dial choices.

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/WSWrapper.jsp?mypage=cg01.htm


----------



## goffsroad

You might like these.

http://www.timequest.us/id6.html


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

*Thanks for the replies guys!* :-!

I've found out some more stuff. I made up this little colage so I can best explain what I'm after and what I personally like and don't like about some watches. Blue text means things I like, red text means things I don't like.

*Top Row (from left to right):*
- IWC Mark XVI (visually perfect, but automatic, and too expensive)
- Mk II Quad 10 (visually pleasing, great hands, but automatic)
- Laco Quartz Flieger (quartz, great face, but not as nice a crown as IWC)

*Centre Row (from left to right):*
- Junkers 6262-2 (quartz, average looking crown)
- Junkers 6260-2 (quartz, average looking crown, red second hand)
- Junkers 6240-2 (quartz, average looking crown, black second hand)

*Bottom Row (from left to right):*
- Victorinox SA Alliance (quartz, nice crown, beautiful face)
- Victorinox SA Airboss Mach 1 (quartz, nice crown, functional face, yellow hands)
- Victorinox SA Infantry (quartz, functional face, unpleasant crown)

If I was to describe the *"perfect"* watch for me, it would be visually identical to the IWC Mark XVI, but it would be quartz instead of automatic, and with a brown leather strap instead of a black crocodile skin strap. 

I have nothing against automatic watches, but I am not a watch collector, or a 'dress watch' kind of person. I will be using the watch predominately as a time reference while flying and I don't fancy having to check it against another time source everyday to make sure it's keeping accurate time.

Maybe I'm being too picky, but if I'm going to spend my money to wear something on my wrist, I want it to be visually pleasing, clean looking, functional and easy to read. Maybe I'm just *banging my head against a brick wall* but I still have faith I will find what I'm after, or something very close. o|


----------



## tribe125

Remarkably hard to find, aren't they?

They're not quite what you're looking for (which currently seems not to exist) but there are a couple at the bottom of this web page. Some Seiko military-style watches might also be a compromise solution.

http://www.chronomaster.co.uk/kienzle_military_watches.htm


----------



## Mandrake

What about a Hamilton Khaki? You can find quartz and automatic versions:


----------



## whifferdill

Mr_Newbie_LP said:


> *Thanks for the replies guys!* :-!
> 
> Maybe I'm being too picky, but if I'm going to spend my money to wear something on my wrist, I want it to be visually pleasing, clean looking, functional and easy to read. Maybe I'm just *banging my head against a brick wall* but I still have faith I will find what I'm after, or something very close. o|


I don't have one myself but I'll say it again - check out Revue Thommen on www.pilotswatches.co.uk or www.revue-thommen.ch

Their Quartz versions could be just the answer!


----------



## whifferdill

sorry - revue link wrong - try here:

www.revue-thommen.ch


----------



## whifferdill

and specifically here!

http://www.revue-thommen.ch/classics_quartz_chronograph.htm

good luck!


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

Thanks again for your quick replies guys.

In response to the suggestions of Revue Thommen, the quartz chronograph is an attractive watch, but I don't want a chronograph. Thanks anyway. :thanks

In response to the suggestion of the Hamilton Khaki, I have come across the khaki before but the photo you posted makes it look a lot better. The minute/second markers are little small for my liking, but the watch does look promising. :-!

I think I'd prefer a pure flieger style face if possible. Quartz fliegers/observers seem to be impossible to find. The only one that I have seen online are the Laco models which are great, but I'm not entirely happy about the case design. :roll:

My search for a watch will likely be the end of me.


----------



## whifferdill

Keep going - you'll find one!


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

Here's a thought.

I know there are other pilots on these forums.

1.) Do you guys use quartz or automatic watches when you fly?
Why/why not?

2.) What watch do you fly with most often?
Why do you choose to wear it?

3.) If you use an automatic, how often do you have to reset your watch against an accurate reference, and how far is it off before you do? What do you use as your reference?

It's almost as if the industry is trying to persuade me to use an automatic. I'm just trying to find out whether anyone actually relies on them while flying in this day and age, or are they reserved for expensive dress watches only?


----------



## Chris B.

I am not a pilot but have you considered looking on this site?

www.topflightwatches.com


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

Well, I had almost decided to buy the Laco quartz flieger. Then I found out that Aristo also makes a quartz flieger. Now I'm confused. Here's a comparison between the two.



[row][column]
*Brand:*
[/column][column]Aristo[/column][column]Laco[/column][/row]
[row][column]
*Water Resistance:*
[/column][column]100m[/column][column]50m[/column][/row]
[row][column]
*Quartz:*
[/column][column]Ronda 715[/column][column]Ronda 515[/column][/row]
[row][column]
*Date Window:*
[/column][column]Yes[/column][column]Depends[/column][/row]
[row][column]
*Width:*
[/column][column]38mm[/column][column]36/42mm[/column][/row]
[row][column]
*Price:*
[/column][column]US$162[/column][column]US$225[/column][/row]
The Aristo also has a smaller, and thus less "in the way," crown.

So it would seem a no brainer. Buy the Aristo.

But I feel like I'm missing something. Anyone who has bought an Aristo or Laco flieger, can you recommend either brand over the other, and for what reason? From what I can gather, Laco has more of a connection to aviation, being one of the orginal brands that produced the flieger watches for the luftwaffe during world war two. But the laco seems to be offering an inferior product. Aristo I don't know much about so I can't comment. What are people's thoughts?


----------



## tribe125

On looks alone, I'd buy the Laco. Nicer and more 'original' dial, better hands (Aristo too thin), more appealing crown. Nice watch.

_Edit: well done, by the way - your persistence has paid off._


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

tribe125 said:


> On looks alone, I'd buy the Laco. Nicer and more 'original' dial, better hands (Aristo too thin), more appealing crown. Nice watch.
> 
> _Edit: well done, by the way - your persistence has paid off._


:thanks I tend to agree that looks wise, the Laco seems a little better.

Interestingly enough, if you go to the Laco online shop they sell their quartz pilot watch with a BLACK non studded strap, and a 36mm case with a dial that has NO DATE function.

But if you buy a Laco quartz pilot watch from certain other online stores, some that are advertised on WUS, they claim the Laco pilot watch they sell comes with a BROWN STUDDED strap, and a 42mm case with a dial that HAS a date function. :-s

I have fired off emails to a few online stores, including the official Laco online shop to find out exactly what the differences are and why they are, but the responses have been brief and unsatisfactory thus far. :roll:

The other thing being the difference in water resistance between the Laco and the Aristo. I don't plan to go swimming with it, but what's the difference between 50m and 100m in terms of a watch's ability to survive. What would a 100m watch survive that a 50m wouldn't? :think:


----------



## tribe125

Mr_Newbie_LP said:


> The other thing being the difference in water resistance between the Laco and the Aristo. I don't plan to go swimming with it, but what's the difference between 50m and 100m in terms of a watch's ability to survive. What would a 100m watch survive that a 50m wouldn't? :think:


Roughly speaking, as described here...

http://htexplained.com/watches/WaterResistance/index.htm


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

So I decided I prefer the Laco over the Aristo for aesthetic reasons.

Laco make pilot watches in 36mm, 42mm and 55mm.

After measuring out the case sizes I realised 42mm is perfect for my wrist size, and 36mm is too small, which is just as well because I later found that Laco actually sells the 36mm watches for women anyway.

Ignoring the machanical watches, and only taking into consideration the quartz watches (because I want quartz movement) Laco appear to make 3 different dial designs.

1.) Flieger (hours around outside like IWC/FORTIS & triangle for 12)
2.) Observer (minutes around outside, hours around inside & triange for 60)
3.) Chronograph (same as observer but with smaller chrono dials)

Personally I liked the appearance of the basic Flieger, but I was to run into trouble as follows.

As far as the quartz models go they appear to offer...

42mm Quartz Observer (for men) with date
42mm Quartz Chronograph (for men) with date
36mm Quartz Observer (for ladies) with date
36mm Quartz Flieger (for ladies) WITHOUT date

*Note: I could not find any evidence that they produce a 42mm Quartz Flieger for men. I even emailed the Laco company and an employee there basically confirmed this fact to the best of her knowledge and resources.

On an American website (_which I won't reveal because I do not want to bring negative attention to their name unjustly with the limited information I have on the subject thus far_) they claim they can offer me a...

Laco 42mm Quartz Flieger (for men) WITH date

This sounds ideal, in fact pretty much exactly what I'm looking for, except that all evidence points towards this watch being non existent.

I emailed this website to verify the dimensions, visual features and quartz operation of this watch, which they did. I then reinquired at Laco as to whether this watch exists and they came back saying they don't offer a watch like this.

All I can think of is...

a) the watch is a fake or replica (can't understand faking a US$200 watch)
b) the watch is old stock of a discontinued model
c) the watch isn't advertised by Laco or is special order only

There is no reason for a watch like this watch NOT to exist. It would be easy enough to produce seeing as though it would be the same movement as the 42mm quartz observer, but with a 42mm flieger dial (_the same as used in the flieger mechanicals_) to replace the observer dial.

Having said that, Laco seems to have no knowledge of a watch like this being produced.

So what do you think? Where do I go from here? Do I risk buying the magical flieger watch that "doesn't seem to officially exist," or do I just be satisfied purchasing the known legitimate observer dial watch (which also looks very attractive) instead of the flieger dial?


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

I seem to be having a conversation with myself here, lol.

Apparently Laco will custom make watches as you desire, provided you order in sufficient quantities to make it worth their while.

This is the explanation as to why this American site I was referring to has a watch for sale that isn't part of the original Laco catalogue.

Still unsure what to do though.


----------



## tribe125

Mr_Newbie_LP said:


> I seem to be having a conversation with myself here, lol.


I did spend some time scouring the internet for more information on the 'mystery' Laco, but couldn't find any - so nothing to post!

You seem to have established the legitimacy of the watch, so the decision is all yours...


----------



## InChileRares

Revue Thommen XL is definitive a best buy. I love this watch, a real pilot watch. Worn by Luftwaffe pilots during 2ww and today official Swiss airforce watch...


----------



## Crusader

InChileRares said:


> Revue Thommen XL is definitive a best buy. I love this watch, a real pilot watch. Worn by Luftwaffe pilots during 2ww and today official Swiss airforce watch...


Very interesting about use in WW2 ... can you indicate sources for this statement?


----------



## dogboy

Mr_Newbie_LP said:


> Here's a thought.
> 
> I know there are other pilots on these forums.
> 
> 1.) Do you guys use quartz or automatic watches when you fly?
> Why/why not?
> 
> 2.) What watch do you fly with most often?
> Why do you choose to wear it?
> 
> 3.) If you use an automatic, how often do you have to reset your watch against an accurate reference, and how far is it off before you do? What do you use as your reference?
> 
> It's almost as if the industry is trying to persuade me to use an automatic. I'm just trying to find out whether anyone actually relies on them while flying in this day and age, or are they reserved for expensive dress watches only?


First, let me say I'm not a pilot. I'm only about 80% of the way toward my private. But, I have worked with what some might consider the best in the world, a couple of which are a few-hundred miles above us right now, for nearly 2 decades. I'd say about 90% of the watches those guys wear are Timex Ironman or Casio G-Shok, which I think answers part of question (1) and (2) above, and negates question (3). I believe the reasons they wear that type largely are:
(1) They already get to play with some of the coolest 'toys' in the world.
(2) They have families that they are trying to take care of with relatively little money, in comparison with what they could get paid elsewhere.
(3) They prefer function, inexpensively, over form.

Of the ones that I have seen wearing a high-end pilot's watch, they have been:
(1) Breitling Aerospace
(2) Omega X-33 (these first two are the predominant ones)
(3) Breitling B-1 (only one of these)
(4) Rolex (one of the GMT versions, and I have seen perhaps 5 of these).

I believe the first 3 above are worn because they are available to them relatively inexpensively (much less expensive than you or I would have to pay for them). The 4th one has only been worn by those well up the managerial ladder, so to speak, and I really believe it is more as a status symbol than function.


----------



## InChileRares

Crusader said:


> Very interesting about use in WW2 ... can you indicate sources for this statement?


OK, how is your german? It was a REVUE , today REVUE THOMMEN. Regards,
InChileRares.

http://cgi.ebay.de/REVUE-by-Pevue-T...ryZ10676QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Crusader

InChileRares said:


> OK, how is your german? It was a REVUE , today REVUE THOMMEN. Regards,
> InChileRares.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/REVUE-by-Pevue-T...ryZ10676QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


My German is passable, I believe. ;-)

The description states that the watch is in WWII-STYLE (a.k.a. "definitely not original", in watch circles).

The B-Uhren in question were only made in WWII by five companies, Lange, Wempe, Laco, Stowa and IWC. The RT is a re-edition in the old style, much like Azimuth, Steinhart, Heinrich Geisen, Aristo as well as Laco, Stowa, IWC, Wempe.


----------



## InChileRares

OK, I copied the text from this german site:

_Die Uhr wurde damals in den 40er Jahren unter dem Label "REVUE" in exakt dieser Ausführung für die deutsche Luftwaffe gebaut und nun neu aufgelegt._

Translation:

The watch was manufactured in the 40's under the "REVUE" Label in exactly this version, for the german Luftwaffe, and now new produced.

I really believe what this german site says. I think it is a very nice Pilot's watch.:-!

Regards,
Inchilerares.



Crusader said:


> My German is passable, I believe. ;-)
> 
> The description states that the watch is in WWII-STYLE (a.k.a. "definitely not original", in watch circles).
> 
> The B-Uhren in question were only made in WWII by five companies, Lange, Wempe, Laco, Stowa and IWC. The RT is a re-edition in the old style, much like Azimuth, Steinhart, Heinrich Geisen, Aristo as well as Laco, Stowa, IWC, Wempe.


----------



## Crusader

InChileRares said:


> OK, I copied the text from this german site:
> 
> _Die Uhr wurde damals in den 40er Jahren unter dem Label "REVUE" in exakt dieser Ausführung für die deutsche Luftwaffe gebaut und nun neu aufgelegt._
> 
> Translation:
> 
> The watch was manufactured in the 40's under the "REVUE" Label in exactly this version, for the german Luftwaffe, and now new produced.


Well, there are better sources on WWII timepieces. ;-) I, for one, have never heard of Revue B-Uhren in WWII, but feel free to enjoy the watch regardless of its ancestry, or lack thereof.


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

It is a beautiful watch, but it's an automatic mechanical watch. I appreciate the romance of owning a mechanical watch, and the enjoyment one gets from caring for a quality timepiece, however I am not interested in that aspect right now.

I want a functional modern movement that I only have to check up on once a month, not once a day. Which is why I want a quartz watch, not a mechanical one.

Thanks anyway! |>


----------



## fachiro1

I have the 42mm laco auto. It is a non-dated version, but it uses the same case as the quartz version. I think you will reallly like the quartz version. My favorte of all the dials is the navigator, even though i have the basic observer dial. The 42mm case is great and the lugs, though mr. atwood would disagree!!! r cool. give the watch a vintage feel, and if you get the old style strap, it's even cooler. the price is right for the quartz watches so go for it!!!! reallly cool watch. The other thing is that on the basic observers watch, the hands are really cool. The hour hand is larger and wider and they long second looks and functions great. The hands have a great overall look.


----------



## obie




----------



## toytimetim

On a quest similar to mr newbie lp's, I stumbled on to this thread last week. Thanks to goffsroad's link, i bought myself the laco quartz chrono. A great watch! It's 3 days old now, and still, no buyers' remorse! (normally, I'd have been bedridden from remorse) I got it from TimeQuest...they were very helpful and prompt. 

Thanks to all for the good counsel.


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, toytimetim!


----------



## Mr_Newbie_LP

Well, I finally decided that I do in fact like the navigater dial.

Laco were nice enough to send me their catalogues all the way from Germany. What great sports!

Anyway, I was about to organise the purchase when I noticed the case height of 13mm. This is enormous.

fachiro1, do you find the watch case to be too high at times?

I'm not sure I want to order this watch now, because it seems too tall. I would be likely to scratch it or get it caught on things.

I don't know what to do again.


----------



## simoncarloc

What about the Traser p6500? It's quartz and has white on black markings...and it's bad arse!

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/traserP6500.htm


----------



## Fschwep

Mr_Newbie_LP said:


> Here's a thought.
> 
> I know there are other pilots on these forums.
> 
> 1.) Do you guys use quartz or automatic watches when you fly?
> Why/why not?
> 
> 2.) What watch do you fly with most often?
> Why do you choose to wear it?
> 
> 3.) If you use an automatic, how often do you have to reset your watch against an accurate reference, and how far is it off before you do? What do you use as your reference?
> 
> It's almost as if the industry is trying to persuade me to use an automatic. I'm just trying to find out whether anyone actually relies on them while flying in this day and age, or are they reserved for expensive dress watches only?


I fly balloons, so my timing needs are a bit particular. But my answers to those are:
1) When I fly I use quartz - analog.

2) My flight watch now is a Broadarrow PRS-4, a black PVD dive watch with a lithium-powered high-end quartz movement. The battery supposedly lasts at least 10 years. The dial, in military diving style with huge hour markers and big sword hands, is extremely legible, and the dive bezel allows for additional timing (typically, take-off time to keep an eye on flight duration and fuel consumption). The only small gripe is that the bezel is unidirectional; I would have preferred a bidirectional one. In my flight bag I keep an old and scratched Wenger Pilot Titanium, also a quartz (normal battery) as a backup. I use NATO straps, mostly nylon although I would prefer leather while flying and refueling (I have not yet found a really nice black leather NATO-style strap; the only shop offering one only ships within the UK and I'm on the EU continent).

3) In the past I used a Sinn 256, an automatic pilot chrono. At first is was extremely accurate for a mechanical, it stayed within 5 seconds of atomic time just by putting it away the proper way during the night - but that required some attention. Its Valjoux 7750 movement, one you will see a lot in so-called pilot chronos including Breitlings etc., did not stand up to the typical beating my watches are put through; within weeks of the beginning of the first full flight season after buying it, it began running slow, then very slow, then later totally broke down during flight. I have since decided I will not use a watch with that movement (or a derivative) for flying. 
If you use a mechanical, either auto or handwound, you end up at least checking it against a more reliable time source on a daily basis. Cynically, I usually check the mechanicals in my small collection against the PRS-4 quartz I use for flying, as this one is accurate to within two seconds or so per week, if not better - in spite of being banged around a lot.

The PRS-4 and others from Timefactors can be found at www.timefactors.com, and they are extensively discussed on the Timezone-UK forums (several people present here are also regulars there, such as Crusader and myself). http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/index.php.


----------



## mantisman

I'm on the same quest. This one is about the closest I've found. Very good quartz movement. Seiya is the only place I've seen that sells it.

http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBQK081/SEIKO_Perpetual_Calendar_Quartz_SBQK081.html

Good luck!
David


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, David!


----------



## raisedbyrats

Mr_Newbie_LP said:


> [row][column]
> *Brand:*
> [/column][column]Aristo[/column][column]Laco[/column][/row]
> [row][column]
> *Water Resistance:*
> [/column][column]100m[/column][column]50m[/column][/row]
> [row][column]
> *Quartz:*
> [/column][column]Ronda 715[/column][column]Ronda 515[/column][/row]
> [row][column]
> *Date Window:*
> [/column][column]Yes[/column][column]Depends[/column][/row]
> [row][column]
> *Width:*
> [/column][column]38mm[/column][column]36/42mm[/column][/row]
> [row][column]
> *Price:*
> [/column][column]US$162[/column][column]US$225[/column][/row]


That Aristo looks good. It's got the classic look, quartz, and cheap.


----------



## James Haury

I will get hooted for this but if you can find a good price on it check out the Steinhausen Dunn ( their story is hooey but the Dunn Horizon is nice but 7mm thick not 2mm)Horizon Pilots watch 40 mm diameter but most of that is face and the lume is good.Also look for a watch called the Tuskegee airman By Stuhrling.Is a light up dial functional for you?Or go to Amazon.com look for watches ,specifically TRUMP watches and look for the TR1147BKBN or TR1147BKBK they should be on page two.I have a TR1147BKBN nice size face, big lumed numbers and markers big lumed hands Lume on the first 15 minutes of the non rotating bezel stainless steel wr to 5 atm and the price is right.Black face brown bezel.+


----------



## ecalzo

why don't you consider this one...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=79008
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=152221&page=2&highlight=bm6400
wr 200m and ecodrive?
:-!;-)


----------



## joneblaze

Hi Mr Newbie - wondering where you got those prices for the Aristo and Laco from?

cheers


----------



## Dougm

Greetings, I recently purchased a Chase-Durer Warhawk mechanical pilots watch through shop NBC with all the features you describe. Price was $499. photo and description are on the Chase-Durer website, I have not received mine yet and my only concern is the 50mm size case, but the original pilot watches of the '30's & 40's were rather huge. Shop NBC is currently sold out, but they have them from time-to-time. Good Luck!


----------



## jbaca

The Laco hands down, case finish too !


----------



## Crusader

Dougm said:


> my only concern is the 50mm size case, but the original pilot watches of the '30's & 40's were rather huge.


Not necessarily.

Both the standard British and American watches of WWII, the 6B/159 and the A-11, were up to 35mm in diameter (give and take a mm), and even the German pilot's chronographs were in the 41mm range.

It is only the B-Uhren that were 55mm - and they wouldn't be issued for pilots (who got the chronographs, or at least that was the theory) but for navigators. Their use was not to time flight manouevers, but to provide an accurate reference time for celestial navigation with a sextant on long-distance flights.


----------



## Caterwaul

Looking at your earlier posts, I was curious why you didn't go for the Victorinox SA Alliance? According to your chart, it seemed to have all the things you wanted functionally and aesthetically. And of course, the price on those is always very reasonable. It's not so much in a classic vein, but you can swap out the bracelet for a leather band.

Here's another choice. It's a Seiko quartz military style watch that has pretty nice lines and a reliable movement. It doesn't have a Swiss pedigree but works well. You could swap out the bracelet on that as well for a leather strap to give it a more traditional look.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Hello M. I have the Seiko you mention. It's a great watch, very precise,well made.
regards, Dr. Robert


----------



## Narruc

I just bought my wife a Citizen PMT56 that I'm absoutely amazed with. It looks similiar to the BM6400 posted above but it has a Duratect titanium monocoque (sp?) case, domed AR coated sapphire and a perpetual calendar.

It is a 40mm case and I originally bought it for myself. But after growing accoustomed to my Steinhart Nav-B it seemed way too small.

The watch is no longer made, so you'll have to look around for it.

Here is a picture from Higuchi's website:








http://www.higuchi-inc.com/pmt56-2714a.jpg


----------



## larrysb

Mr_Newbie_LP said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to these forums. The search for a watch made me stumble across this site and I was astounded by the wealth of information I found here. I still haven't been able to solve my problem.
> 
> I'm a pilot. I need a watch. Not surprisingly I'm looking for a pilot style watch. I have looked at many watches and the easiest to read and most attractive to me are the ones based upon the traditional design of the pilots of the second world war. But most of these are mechanical/automatic and very expensive. I'd prefer a reliable quartz equivalent.
> 
> To make this post easier I'll post my criteria in a list format...
> 
> - Quartz (preferably swiss quartz)
> - Flieger style look (IWC pilot style crown or similar)
> - Black face (white numbers and markings)
> - Luminous Markings (preferably luminous minutes as well)
> - Less than US$400
> - No fancy stuff (eg. no chronograph, date is ok but not necessary)
> 
> It's surprisingly difficult to find an attractive and reliable quartz watch with a simple face and clear markings for easy readability.
> 
> If anyone could suggest some models and brands to me that would be appreciated. Links would help too. :thanks


Why not a Seiko SBQJ015

Quartz - best standard Seiko quartz movement they make, the 8F56.
Crown - not exactly like the IWC, but a nice large crown.
Black Face white numbers, easy to read
Luminous markings - Seiko long lasting lumibrite
About $400 or so, shipped direct from Tokyo.

On top of all that, it has a GMT hand, and easy timezone changing, 10 year battery life, titanium case and bracelet with diamond coating.

I got mine from Seiya. Search on the model number and you'll find lots of pics on the forum. I swapped the titanium bracelet for a black leather band.


----------



## gclin

i have the 42mm Laco Observer Automatic (same case as the quartz model). I can assure you 13mm height does not get in the way (and I have very small wrists). I have worn it quite often for the last 4 months and it still looks new. I think the height of the case adds just enough to make the beautiful watch standout!!


----------



## AdamR

As classic as it gets, very close to the IWC or Steinhart, 42 mm, quartz - 200$ made by Aristo it seems.  
If you already got one (since the thread is a little old) let us know which 

http://www.longislandwatch.com/images/Mess/108-42B-2.jpg


----------



## kardagli

hello, 
although the topic is older than 3 years, I really wonder if what the selected "quartz pilot watch" is.
kind regards.


----------



## NormanF

The selection is a good deal more diverse today: look at quartz watches from Laco, Timex, Dakota, Marathon, Tommy Bahama, Citizen, Pulsar, Seiko and others, all available in the pilot or aviator style.

Good Luck.


----------



## nimbushopper

FWIW, I've been a pilot for 44yrs and have flown too many A/C to list here. Its what got me interested in watches in the first place because back in the 60's when I learned to fly a good chronograph was a necessity for navigation. Nowadays, any watch that is very legible works fine as pilots are still supposed to keep their heads out of the cockpit and look for traffic(unless you are in IMC). Just about every A/C has a GPS now( hell, there's even one on my smart phone).My favorites are the Ball aviator and Sinn's various models, but you say you cannot afford those. I also like the citizen calibre 2100 and the plus is you won't have to worry about the battery failing at the worst moment. A specific watch for pilots is more of a status symbol today, and there is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## TeslaWire

Wow I am on the same quest 10 years later. If IWC made their same watches in quartz I would pay the same amount for them as their automatics & stick it to the watch snobs. This genre of pilot/Flieger/field just doesn't seem to hardly be attempted in quartz. The quartz styles that attempt it are just horrible.


----------



## Burgs

Check out the Mathey-Tissot Type 21 Flyback. It has the looks of the Breguet, great lume and a 12 hour chronograph.
It won't cost you an arm and a leg either. Speaking of arms and legs, it sits very thin on the wrist too.
One of the best watch buys out there.
Mine was a surprise gift from my wife.


----------



## TeslaWire

Thanks I quite like this suggestion. It also comes with a leather strap, which is what I'm after though it doesn't seem to look great quality. I suppose the strap can be changed.


----------



## Burgs

Howdy Tesla Wire,

FYI: The Jomashop has great prices. They deliver very fast too. For what it's worth, there's a Spitfire relief-engraved on the back. 
I'm not sure on the leather strap as mine has the bracelet. 99% of the time I change the OEM leather straps for a leather strap more to my liking combined with a deployant buckle.
The lume on the hands and numerals is excellent. There's even lume on the 12 hour sub dial hand. I've had mine since December and I like it more every day. This is a totally useable pilot's chronograph.

Jomashop had a few similar but different models that don't feature the flyback or the 12 hour chrono, so if the 12 hour chrono is what you want, read the description carefully to make sure it's the flyback version.

Good luck!


----------

